# MTX 9500, JL w7, Brahma



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

say if a box were made for each sub exactly to its requirements and powered by however many watts they need to sound the best, what sub do you guys think will hit harder? im just wondering because i have heard that the MTX 9500 has been blowing past the w7 in recent competitions, and that the w7 and brahma are about tied in their competitions.

which do you guys think is best? is there better?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 5 2004, 01:08 PM
> *say if a box were made for each sub exactly to its requirements and powered by however many watts they need to sound the best, what sub do you guys think will hit harder?  im just wondering because i have heard that the MTX 9500 has been blowing past the w7 in recent competitions, and that the w7 and brahma are about tied in their competitions.
> 
> which do you guys think is best?  is there better?
> [snapback]2476359[/snapback]​*


LMAO

You know my answer dude... LOL


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

jeje, i was going to post something like "i know you guys have preferences, but try to leave your bias behind..." or something, i guess it just cant be done. thats coo though, i think im going to look into brahmas though for my next setup. :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 5 2004, 01:08 PM
> *say if a box were made for each sub exactly to its requirements and powered by however many watts they need to sound the best, what sub do you guys think will hit harder?  im just wondering because i have heard that the MTX 9500 has been blowing past the w7 in recent competitions, and that the w7 and brahma are about tied in their competitions.
> 
> which do you guys think is best?  is there better?
> [snapback]2476359[/snapback]​*


Let's consider a few things.... T9500's were designed with competition in mind, W7's and Brahma's were not. All of them are not the most efficient things in the world, but the Brahma is the most efficient of them all. I favor the Brahma for sound quality, output, reliability, and price reasons.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

9500's seem to suck........


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 7 2004, 12:08 PM
> *9500's seem to suck........
> [snapback]2481648[/snapback]​*


is that why the world champion at one time was an astro-van with 4 9515's and 16kwrms power ? hmm ?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

note the key word is "WAS"... maybe that's why he said they suck 

naa i'm j/k. i've got nothing against the 9500 series.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Dec 7 2004, 05:12 PM
> *is that why the world champion at one time was an astro-van with 4 9515's and 16kwrms power ?  hmm ?
> [snapback]2483032[/snapback]​*


Go MTX, for trashing a perfectly good model number. The original post was refering to the MTX *T*9500, not the Digital Designs 9500 series 15 (9515).


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Dec 7 2004, 09:10 PM
> *Go MTX, for trashing a perfectly good model number.  The original post was refering to the MTX T9500, not the Digital Designs 9500 series 15 (9515).
> [snapback]2483482[/snapback]​*


kinda like chevy and the new impalas?


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Dec 7 2004, 11:10 PM
> *Go MTX, for trashing a perfectly good model number.  The original post was refering to the MTX T9500, not the Digital Designs 9500 series 15 (9515).
> [snapback]2483482[/snapback]​*



woops ! missed that


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

MTX hands down.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Game_@Dec 11 2004, 09:18 PM
> *MTX hands down.
> [snapback]2496810[/snapback]​*


Sure, if you don't give a fuck that it sounds like a wet fart and you do nothing more than burp it till it blows the cone off the former... Hands down indeed...


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

I like the MTX 9500 , my 2 10 sounds great in the 64


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Dec 13 2004, 07:37 PM
> *I like the MTX 9500 , my 2 10 sounds great in the 64
> [snapback]2502876[/snapback]​*


It has the W-7 beat (see link) but that isn't saying much...
http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/headtohead/w7.cfm
I'll just stay with Brahma's, or any Adire product for that matter...


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 14 2004, 02:40 AM
> *It has the W-7 beat (see link) but that isn't saying much...
> http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/headtohead/w7.cfm
> I'll just stay with Brahma's, or any Adire product for that matter...
> [snapback]2503467[/snapback]​*


adire makes great stuff, HOWEVER they have a big gap between tempest, shiva, and brahma and tumalt.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Dec 14 2004, 12:55 AM
> *adire makes great stuff, HOWEVER they have a big gap between tempest, shiva, and brahma and tumalt.....
> [snapback]2503985[/snapback]​*


They have big gaps in the pricing as well...
Unlike some companys that charge WAY too much for every sub they make...
Adire gives choices for every budget, so every budget sounds good...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Dec 14 2004, 12:55 AM
> *adire makes great stuff, HOWEVER they have a big gap between tempest, shiva, and brahma and tumalt.....
> [snapback]2503985[/snapback]​*


It's a big gap in what you get too. Tumults aren't supposed to be used in a car anyway, Adire even recommends NOT using them in a car.


----------



## KevC2k5 (Nov 8, 2004)

JL all the way


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KevC2k5_@Dec 14 2004, 03:10 PM
> *JL all the way
> [snapback]2505900[/snapback]​*


All the way where? To Best Buy, cause thats where they are headed.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Dec 14 2004, 03:14 PM
> *All the way where?  To Best Buy, cause thats where they are headed.
> [snapback]2505916[/snapback]​*


Don't forget Circuit City...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 14 2004, 06:40 PM
> *Don't forget Circuit City...
> [snapback]2506755[/snapback]​*


Nah, Circuit City tends to have a higher quality standard.


----------



## ezcum101 (Jan 3, 2005)

The W7 would kick all there asses! Then MTX, then Brahma.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ezcum101_@Jan 7 2005, 05:39 PM
> *The W7 would kick all there asses! Then MTX, then Brahma.
> [snapback]2582045[/snapback]​*


Wow are you stupid! :buttkick:


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

i would have to say mtx for price and jl for quality, i can't speak fpr brahma, no one here has, (of my knowledge ). competed with them, and no one i know has heard of them.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

IM GONNA SAY MTX 9500'S. I CURRENTLY HAVE 8 9500 SVC'S BUILT IN TO A BOX TO SPECS AND 4 1501D AMPS PUSHING THESE AND HAVE HEARD OTHER VEHCLES WITH JLS AND DIDNT HIT HALF AS HARD. PLUS I CAN PUND FOR HOURS ON MINE AND THE SPEAKERS NEVER HEAT UP. WITH 9500'S AND AN AMP TO PUSH I RECOMEND MULTIPLE BATTERIES TO RUN EM!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rez Dog 406_@Jan 9 2005, 12:49 AM
> *i would have to say mtx for price and jl for quality, i can't speak fpr brahma, no one here has, (of my knowledge ). competed with them, and no one i know has heard of them.
> [snapback]2585584[/snapback]​*


Wow, what a crappy mainstream town you live in there guy!


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah it sucks here, the places where the competitions are held are in kalispell and graet falls, people run what is popular for their area though or their sales region. here, people run a lot of mtx, jl, fosgate, alpine,some audiobahn. the canadians that did come down to compete ran cerwin vega strokers, some of the people from washington had digital designs. i would like to hear what brahma can do, but the people i ask snicker or laugh when i mention it. if they can perform as well as the mtx 9500's or the jl w7 series, i would get some. how much spl can be generated from a single 15 inch sub in a sealed box, and the rms?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rez Dog 406_@Jan 9 2005, 04:29 PM
> *yeah it sucks here, the places where the competitions are held are in kalispell and graet falls, people run what is popular for their area though or their sales region. here, people run a lot of mtx, jl, fosgate, alpine,some audiobahn. the canadians that did come down to compete ran cerwin vega strokers, some of the people from washington had digital designs. i would like to hear what brahma can do, but the people i ask snicker or laugh when i mention it. if they can perform as well as the mtx 9500's or the jl w7 series, i would get some. how much spl can be generated from a single 15 inch sub in a sealed box, and the rms?
> [snapback]2586840[/snapback]​*


People would be alot better off if they would run whats LOUD rather than whats POPULAR...
You may or may not be familiar, but here's a link to check out...
http://www.adireaudio.com/TextPages/Brahma...geFrameText.htm
Brahma's are by far NOT the "loudest" sub on the planet, but they are a GREAT sub where SPL and SQ are concerned... Very dependable as well...


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

i'll check it out. the application is for spl competition, the guy who took it last year hits strong with his set and a lot of money backing him. he has a page in the cardomain site.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ezcum101_@Jan 7 2005, 05:39 PM
> *The W7 would kick all there asses! Then MTX, then Brahma.
> [snapback]2582045[/snapback]​*


You havn't heard any of those woofers yourself, have you?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jan 9 2005, 03:16 AM
> *IM GONNA SAY MTX 9500'S. I CURRENTLY HAVE 8 9500 SVC'S BUILT IN TO A BOX TO SPECS AND 4 1501D AMPS PUSHING THESE AND HAVE HEARD OTHER VEHCLES WITH JLS AND DIDNT HIT HALF AS HARD. PLUS I CAN PUND FOR HOURS ON MINE AND THE SPEAKERS NEVER HEAT UP. JUST MY VIEW.  ONLY FALL BACK IS THERES SUCH A POWER LOSS ON USING 1501D'S, MY VOLTS CAN GO FROM 16.5 TO 8.5 IN ONE BASS DROP!  WITH 9500'S AND AN AMP TO PUSH I RECOMEND MULTIPLE BATTERIES TO RUN EM!!!!!!!!!!!11
> [snapback]2585856[/snapback]​*


So, your voltage went from a voltage that isn't found in your car, to a voltage that not only would shut off your car, but make the amp shut off 2 volts ago....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 9 2005, 08:50 PM
> *So, your voltage went from a voltage that isn't found in your car, to a voltage that not only would shut off your car, but make the amp shut off 2 volts ago....
> [snapback]2587484[/snapback]​*


If his car had the Caps Lock on it would do strange things with the voltage...


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

I love the JL groupies that thinks the W7 is the holy grail of subs just because the magazine said so lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jan 10 2005, 03:14 PM
> *I love the JL groupies that thinks the W7 is the holy grail of subs just because the magazine said so lol
> [snapback]2589667[/snapback]​*


The magazine I read had this to say about the W7...


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

:nono: bewlsheit


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Jan 13 2005, 08:23 PM
> *:nono: bewlsheit
> [snapback]2602787[/snapback]​*


What post are you referring to?
This forum has a quote feature for a reason...


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO BE COOL IN MY BOOK!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jan 14 2005, 04:00 AM
> *MY TRUCK HAS A 200 AMP ALTERNATER AND 6 BLUETOP OPTIMAS, AND WHEN ITS OFF AND ALL BATTERIES ARE PARALLELED IT SHOWS 16.5 ON VOLT METER.  AND THE AMP DOESNT TOTALLY SHUT OFF LIKE YOU SAY. IT DRAINS DOWN AND DISTORTS BADLY BUT NEVER SHUT OFF. ROLE WHAT YOU KNOW AND KEEP YOUR STORY.
> 
> YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO BE COOL IN MY BOOK!
> [snapback]2603991[/snapback]​*


I dont have to lie to be cool, but you do apparently. I am keeping my story, those voltages arent found in your vehicle. Optima's of any variety are 12v batteries, not 16. They will rest at 12.6-12.8v and in some VERY rare occasions when charged hot, they might hold 13.0. The regulator on your alternator is set no higher than 14.6v therefore there is NO WAY YOU EVER HAD 16.5 VOLTS RUNNING OR AT REST. MTX's new manuals dont have it like their old ones did, but they used to list operating voltage range. That range was 11.0-15.0v Which means...... below 11.0v the AMP ISNT WORKING. I know for a fact that amp will not even turn on with 10.5v in my testing. That is the point where your car wont run if it was running before voltage dropped.

I'd like to see a pic of this 16.5v you claim, hell, I'd like to see the equipment, I'm suspicioius.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

ill post pics soon as weather breaks


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jan 19 2005, 02:22 AM
> *ill post pics soon as weather breaks
> [snapback]2619913[/snapback]​*


So you can't open the door to get in it? If you can get in it to drive it or move it otherwise, you can take pics. Hell, take a pic through a window, you don't even have to get in it. Don't give me that "my windows are too dark" crap, you have a windshield that isn't 5%.


----------



## PuRe64 (Feb 6, 2004)

W7. If You think it sounds like shit then you didnt hook it up right.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

prolly the brahma 

but if W0 was a choice then i would choose that.... but its only cuz i got that kind of sub...


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PuRe64_@Jan 20 2005, 06:05 PM
> *W7.  If You think it sounds like shit then you didnt hook it up right.
> [snapback]2626518[/snapback]​*


((((((((((FLUTTER)))))))))))
-(((((((((WOOOSH)))))))))-
--((((((((FLUTTER))))))))---
---(((((((WOOOSH))))))----
----((((((FLUTTER))))))-----

^^^^ Thats how they sound regardless of how they are hooked up


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuRe64_@Jan 20 2005, 08:05 PM
> *W7.  If You think it sounds like shit then you didnt hook it up right.
> [snapback]2626518[/snapback]​*


And JL and the other dozen people didn't either huh? It's design of the sub, it doesn't matter what you do with it, there is a distinct sound about it that is NOT GOOD. Have you ever heard one yourself?


----------



## PuRe64 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 21 2005, 01:12 PM
> *And JL and the other dozen people didn't either huh?  It's design of the sub, it doesn't matter what you do with it, there is a distinct sound about it that is NOT GOOD.  Have you ever heard one yourself?
> [snapback]2628831[/snapback]​*


Yes; and im not trashing any other company but jl has alwayz been my favorite bass. Let me have my opinion (it is America, or did bush change that too).


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jan 21 2005, 11:04 AM
> *^^^^ Thats how they sound regardless of how they are hooked up
> [snapback]2628691[/snapback]​*


so now W7s don't even hit hard... 

have you ever heard one?

no one ever said they don't hit hard, because they do. and to say they don't would be ignorant. there's no disputing that. what we have against the W7 is the comparatively poor design, the inflated price, etc.

EDIT: i want to see a picture of the guy's equipment and setup who has 16.8 volts. 

it's possible he rigged his batteries up in some way... it might be possible, but i'm too lazy to calculate it. also they wouldn't be as efficient... not for a SPL competition


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuRe64_@Jan 21 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Yes; and im not trashing any other company but jl has alwayz been my favorite bass. Let me have my opinion (it is America, or did bush change that too).
> [snapback]2630894[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jan 22 2005, 03:36 PM
> *so now W7s don't even hit hard...
> 
> have you ever heard one?
> ...


If a company is your "favorite bass", you are listening with your eyes, like most people that hear a W7.

As far as the 16.8v guy goes..... if he had 8v batts with no charging system (wouldn't last long) then he could have 16.8v, but he wouldn't drop to 8v anyway. The moral of his story is he's full of shit and wont post pics because he has none, because he doesnt have that system.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jan 22 2005, 01:36 PM
> *so now W7s don't even hit hard...
> 
> have you ever heard one?
> ...


I dont see anywhere in this thread where i claimed they didnt hit :uh: Im just saying that they sound like shit thanks to design flaws, and with that rediculous price tag, JL needs to shove it up their asses. thats all


----------

